# Help me buy a GPU within 4K INR budget



## SovonHalder (Jul 26, 2012)

My PC is about 4 years old. 2 months ago, due to my experiment, my Realtek sound chip of motherboard blasted. So I had to buy Asus Xonar DG (1.7K). I also bought a new Seasonic PSU(4.45K). So NOW my PC config goes like this . .

*PSU*: Seasonic S12(II) Bronze - 620W
*Motherboard*: Intel DG31PR
*Processor*: Intel Core2 Duo CPU E7400 @ 2.80GHz
*RAM*: Zion 2GB DDR2
*Display*: Samsung SyncMaster 743NX [Maximum resolution without GPU is 1280x1024x75 hertz]

I gave all the information I could collect myself. For more system information I ran myself a CPU-z test on my PC. The result is  *HERE*

I need to buy this GPU within 4K INR for *Gaming Purpose mainly*. But I play Blu-ray discs also. So I was thinking if there was a GPU(I don't know) that supports both Interests! whatever !!! A good gaming GPU would be fine for me.
By the way, I am little tensed about the size & required space of the GPU. I mean, I already have a sound card installed, so that didn't leave much space beside it.
Again my budget is 4K INR max. Please suggest be the best within this price.

Regards . .


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd suggest if you could spend a bit more around 5.3K~ and pick up HD 6670 GDDR5. That one is worth it.

Around 4K, your only options are HD 5670 or HD 6570 GDDR5.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2012)

at 4k OP can get a HD6570 DDR3 1GB - GDDR5 variant is expensive and rare.


----------



## SovonHalder (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay . .I googled myself a little & found that there is no other GPU better than HD 6670 1G DDR5 within that price. <b>THANKS TO YOU GUYS . .</b>
Just saying . .correct me if I'm wrong! According to performance & quality I've grouped   GTX 550 Ti>HD 6770>GTS 450>HD 6670>HD 6570>HD 5670 . .
Now, GTS 450 is unavailable in the market. In Chadni Chowk, I can only find HD 6670 by <b>Sapphire</b> but I've checked the "GPU best buy within budget" here. And there, a <b>MSI</b> board of HD 6670 is mentioned which has two cooling fans. But I can't find this MSI board in local market.

I think HD 6670(which you guys recommended) will be my FINAL choice . .

So my first concern is that, which board maker should I choose when buying a HD 6670 GPU ? Asus, Sparkle, MSI, Sapphire, XFX, HIS ??I'm confused . .pls help . .


And secondly, I found the MSI HD 6670 1G DDR5 [dual fan] board in Amazon & including shipping price, it costs about the same as Sapphire HD 6670 1G DDR5(if I buy it from Chadni Chowk). So what should I do? Will WARRANTY be a problem if I buy it from Amazon(I don't know if there is any service center of MSI in Kolkata)? If I buy from Chadni Market, I can be sure that the Sapphire HD 6670 board is the latest upgraded/updated. but how can I be sure if the MSI HD 6670 on Amazon is latest in every respect(how to be sure if they are not selling boards from old stock!)? Should I look for some very detailed technical specification there? If I have to do that, which exact specs should I look for?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 5, 2012)

amazon won't ship to india. choose from Sapphire or MSI whichever you find cheaper and as 6670 doesn't run very hot, single center fan is sufficient.


----------



## Jripper (Aug 5, 2012)

^ My brother bought a gts 450(zotac) a few weeks ago from a shop called supercomp(I think). Its right beside vedant. Try there once.
But 6670 is a good card as well.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ My brother bought a gts 450(zotac) a few weeks ago from a shop called supercomp(I think). Its right beside vedant. Try there once.
> But 6670 is a good card as well.



Never mind, but I visited that shop once and found them to be an overpriced shop.


----------



## SovonHalder (Aug 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Never mind, but I visited that shop once and found them to be an overpriced shop.



Never mind, guys . .but I think you are making a mistake. The store beside 'Vedant' is 'Starcomp Computech'. And for that overpriced thingy, I think they are bit of a taker. I know Bapi da for about 3 years, it's not that bad shop. Compared to Palash da from MD Computers to Mani da from Eastern Logica, Starcomp Computech is average . .but definitely not below. Although I would prefer MD Computers or Eastern Logica first, but I would definitely keep 'Starcomp Computech' in my later list . .



Sam said:


> amazon won't ship to india. choose from Sapphire or MSI whichever you find cheaper and as 6670 doesn't run very hot, single center fan is sufficient.



This is bit of a shock to me! As a forum moderator of such a great site, HOW CAN YOU SAY THAT? YES! Amazon definitely ships in India.

Last Sunday I received the books I ordered on Amazon about 2 weeks ago. This is the 7th time I've bought something from Amazon.




And you guys are missing the most important thing that I request you to tell me! I only need to know the information I mentioned in the previous post! PLEASE DO HELP ME!


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2012)

SovonHalder said:


> Okay . .I googled myself a little & found that there is no other GPU better than HD 6670 1G DDR5 within that price. <b>THANKS TO YOU GUYS . .</b>
> Just saying . .correct me if I'm wrong! According to performance & quality I've grouped   GTX 550 Ti>HD 6770>GTS 450>HD 6670>HD 6570>HD 5670 . .
> Now, GTS 450 is unavailable in the market. In Chadni Chowk, I can only find HD 6670 by <b>Sapphire</b> but I've checked the "GPU best buy within budget" here. And there, a <b>MSI</b> board of HD 6670 is mentioned which has two cooling fans. But I can't find this MSI board in local market.
> 
> ...



^^ look above 




> And secondly, I found the MSI HD 6670 1G DDR5 [dual fan] board in Amazon & including shipping price, it costs about the same as Sapphire HD 6670 1G DDR5(if I buy it from Chadni Chowk). So what should I do? Will WARRANTY be a problem if I buy it from Amazon(I don't know if there is any service center of MSI in Kolkata)? If I buy from Chadni Market, I can be sure that the Sapphire HD 6670 board is the latest upgraded/updated. but how can I be sure if the MSI HD 6670 on Amazon is latest in every respect(how to be sure if they are not selling boards from old stock!)? Should I look for some very detailed technical specification there? If I have to do that, which exact specs should I look for?



if you buy a gfx card from Amazon chances are you won't get national/local warranty as no gfx card manufacturer offers International warranty - so you best bet is to get the gfx card from local/online ( Indian ) shops - to know about when the gfx card was manufactured look at the box - there's must be some sort of importer/distributor sticker with manufacturing / Import date written and try to get a Factory OCed card if you want slight boost in performance rather than stock clocked cards.


----------



## SovonHalder (Aug 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> try to get a Factory OCed card if you want slight boost in performance rather than stock clocked cards.



Alright . . Now I have no choice other than Sapphire HD 6670.
I Googled . . but unfortunately there is no Factory Overclocked version of Sapphire HD 6670 available. So should I go for the general version then?

If I do, I have a question here. What is the difference between this two HD 6670 GPU? (I can see the cooler is different but in the technical specification there is no difference. So why would they make cards of same specification with diff. cooler?)


Sapphire Technology Web Site

Sapphire Technology Web Site


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 5, 2012)

IF you can Find HD 5670 GDDR5 @ 4.5K then get It , BUT HD 6670 GDDR5 is Recommended .


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

Extend your budget to 5.5k and get HD 6670 1GB DDR5 and get a 4 GB DDR2 more RAM (same freq of old one) too. GTA V will come next year or this Christmas.


----------



## SovonHalder (Aug 6, 2012)

SovonHalder said:


> Alright . . Now I have no choice other than Sapphire HD 6670.
> I Googled . . but unfortunately there is no Factory Overclocked version of Sapphire HD 6670 available. So should I go for the general version then?
> 
> If I do, I have a question here. What is the difference between this two HD 6670 GPU? (I can see the cooler is different but in the technical specification there is no difference. So why would they make cards of same specification with diff. cooler?)
> ...





Sir, please solve this queries of mine mentioned above . .

And my last and final question is how to check if my GPU is fully functional & it is working properly(if I am getting the correct clocking speed / FPS / et cetra as promised by manufacturer)?

After the installation of a new GPU, I want to confirm that it is working 100% fine in my system. Which tests should I perform to do this? For now I have only two things in my mind.
1. Testing the Temperature
2. Testing the FPS

How can I test these(which software should I use)?

If there are any other tests to determine the functionality of a GPU, PLEASE MENTION.


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2012)

^^ you can get any of the cards mentioned on the link - there's no actual difference between them and to check temps/clock speed just run Hwino in background while playing a game - for measuring FPS use game benchmarks/3Dmark available on guru3d.


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2012)

SovonHalder said:


> And my last and final question is how to check if my GPU is fully functional & it is working properly(if I am getting the *correct clocking speed* / FPS / et cetra as promised by manufacturer)?


Download GPU-Z and run it.


----------



## SovonHalder (Aug 9, 2012)

I FINALLY BOUGHT Zotac GTX 550 Ti @7374 INR (exactly)

as advised I ran GPU-Z & the result is here . .
*gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/08/09/3v7.png*gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/08/09/k6.png

now I have few questions . .

1) I don't know much about CUDA or PhysX. So I installed both the drivers from the supplied CD. Are they always necessary? Should I update drivers frequently from Nvidia website?

2) From GPU-Z result I found that my motherboard has one x16 PCIe slot of version 1.1. Although my new GPU is working excellent, in the manual & the box it is mentioned that a "PCI Express or PCI Express 2.0 compitable motherboard is required". Is this a problem at all?

3) The temperature in the image above is in a standalone mode after 3 hours of continuous gaming. What should be the NORMAL TEMPERATURE RANGE for my GPU?

You guys are experts . .please point out if you find any peculiar results in the image above.

Regards . .


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 9, 2012)

1. Yes, PhysX does help in some select games like Batman Arkham city but in general its dead. You can update drivers as you like, personally i never felt any difference in performance but then i had a 9500gt. 

2. PCIe is not a problem. its backward compatible, as in 2.0 card will run on 1.1 slot 3.0 will run on 2.0 slot etc. 

3. Temperature seems to be fine after 3 hours of gaming, you should check it while you are playing and post those results. 

Congrats on your card buddy!


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2012)

1) PhysX / CUDA doesn't matter.

2) PCIe is forward and backward compatible.

3) Temps are fine.


----------



## SovonHalder (Aug 9, 2012)

Holy COW! I am really terrified NOW. 

I ran GPU-Z in the background of a game . . I have been playing it for 4 hours.
I just quit the game & instantly opened the GPU-Z result. IT'S  61 DEGREE CELSIUS. Oh my God . . but just within 5 minutes/now (while I am writing this post) it reduced to 43 DEGREE Celsius.

What would you say about this guys?

[I mentioned earlier that I have a XonarDG sound card installed. So the distance/gap between the Xonar Card & GTX 550 is slight more than 1 INCH. Although there is a way whole lot of space there BESIDE to suck or exhaust air].


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

I was shocked when I saw 45º.. 61º is normal when gaming


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2012)

My card goes till 86 degrees and it is normal. 

Closing this thread. Just enjoy playing and don't worry too much.


----------

